# Trophies



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg LOVE!!!! I think a spider (although not necessary) would b adorable! !!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice. If a spider is going to make an appearance, I would suggest in the sizable gap between the vines near the second 'O', placed closer to the stem.


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. We stopped by our local Michaels cause my daughter needed transfer paper and started browsing the Halloween isles. My awesome daughter saw the base and says to me "Dad, we can make a good Halloween costume trophy out of this" She has a pretty good eye for things. I had a40% off coupon for 1 item and a 25% off for everything else. I think we did good,


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

LOVE this! Great job!


----------



## TornadoTara (Aug 28, 2016)

This is the first time I have posted anything to the Halloween Forum. I made these trophies for our 2013 Halloween party out of Styrofoam.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

these are great


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Great job everyone!


----------

